# How long is your hedgehog awake for?



## shan (Oct 20, 2010)

Hi Everyone,

I was just curious, on average, how long a hedehog is awake/active for per night?

My hedgie is 9-10 weeks old, I take him out each night around 8:30pm, Clive has a quick footbath and we cuddle for atleast an hour and a half to two hours. He sleeps most of this time, peeking out now and then, usually by the end he is exploring. When I put him back in the cage he sleeps for an additional few hours. Around 1:30-2:00am to around 6am I hear him wheeling, eating, drinking and exploring. Than he is back to bed.

The reason why I am asking the average time a hedgie is awake is because I live in a bachelor apartment and want to make sure I am providing a good environment in our humble apartment  

Thanks in advance for your help,
Shannon


----------



## Puffers315 (Apr 19, 2010)

Of course depends on the hog, but your guy sounds like he's getting plenty of playtime in his cage, my guys seem to go in spurts.

Lights out at 9pm.

Both wake up about 10pm, oddly enough its always within 5 minutes of each other. Hester will eat and wheel for about 2 hours (10 to 12) while Loki only stays out for an hour. Then they both go back to sleep. Hester wakes up between 1 and 2am and continues eating and wheeling. Loki wakes up at some point after I go to bed (sometime between 1 and 3am) and eats and wheels, I know just by additional poop on the wheel or the stuff in his cage has been pushed around. Here and there he'll get up around the 1:30 mark and do some wheeling. At times Hester will still be awake when I get up at 6am, and I've caught Loki up at 5am (guessing he is a dusk/dawn type hog).

So I'd say Hester (age - 10 Months) gets maybe 6 hours of exercise, Loki (age - 2.5 years) gets maybe 3 or 4.


----------



## Tarynsgate (Sep 25, 2010)

Mine's generally up and about from 11pm onwards until about 4am in the morning. 

If she wakes up at any other time it's just for a nibble and a drink then back to sleep.


----------



## jinglesharks (Jun 15, 2010)

I've recently been staying up later due to work so I can now answer this! Pepper doesn't show his face till around 11:30-12 even though his light goes off at 9. And when I get up to feed the cats around 6/7am he's usually up. He seems to really like early mornings- I hear him doing most of his wheeling then. 

Pepper is almost 2, though. Babies are going to be much less active.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Inky usually spends 1-2.5 hours running each night, and then probably half an hour eating/drinking/sitting around, for a total of 1.5-3 hours up for every 24 hours. Sleepy sleepy! :lol:


----------



## hedgielover (Oct 30, 2008)

Quigley gets up at around midnight and goes to bed around 4 or 5 am. He is at least 4 years old.


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

Kashi honestly doesn't seem to have a schedule >_> His lights go off at 9:30 PM, and he's up around midnight-1 am. First thing he does is eat and drink some water, and then I can hear him rustling around in his litter box (probably doing his business, or just playing in it... I always find the paper towels rearranged in the morning :roll: ). After that he's wheeling on and off for a good couple of hours... Usually I'm asleep by then. Kashi's lights come on around 7:30 AM (I've changed it because I go to bed later and because it's winter, the sun doesn't rise 'til much later over here), but I wake up for school (on days when I start at 8 AM) around 6. He'll still be up and about, sometimes he'll be running, and sometimes he won't be... It really is up to him. Sometimes he'll go to bed earlier too ^-^


----------



## shan (Oct 20, 2010)

Thanks for the info guys! 

it is so interesting to hear about other hedgies.

I would LOVE to hear more stories...


----------

